# LJ Woodworking Awards - Summer 2010



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*



*It's time to let the creative juices flow again! Thousands of LumberJocks, five sponsors, a whole bunch of amazing prizes and one category. That's the summary of our LumberJocks Woodworking Awards Summer 2010.* Our goal is, as always, to highlight the creativity of all woodworkers - regardless of skill level - through the use of materials that are available to all. So here is the Summer 2010 topic:

*Fluidity* - "Like grasses swaying in a summer breeze, the fluid motion is visible in the solid form of the wood." Create a woodworking project that portrays fluidity and/or movement, Be sure to describe your inspiration and vision - the interpretation is as important as the finished product.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*SPONSORS*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place*

Premium Subscription ($695 value) by *CustomMade*

$400 Gift Card by *Rockler*

$200 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*2nd Place*

2009 Fine Woodworking Archive Collection ($149.95 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$150 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*3rd Place*

Slipcase Set: The Complete Illustrated Guides to Woodworking ($120 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$100 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*4th Place*

$50 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*5th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*6th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*7th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*8th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*9th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*10th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The entry deadline is July 31, 2010 at 3 PM CDT and you can enter the Awards page here.

*Note to twitter power users:* spread the word by clicking on the blue twitter share button on the Awards page and your linked tweet will appear in the live LJ Awards twitter stream.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Good luck!*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really good one Martin


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill see if i can pour myself into this one…sounds good…let the games begin


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.

Is drinking beer a fluid motion?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool. I'll go for the beer…


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still working on getting my board square and you already want me to try and put curves back into them? This sounds like a fun contest for me to watch from the sidelines. I always struggle with the timelines, but I love watching our more talented members and seeing what they come up with. Those are some generous prizes from the sponsors that will undoubtedly be appreciated!! Thanks to all!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn…Dont think my sail boat will be done by then, but I cant think of a more apt project that puts the use of wood into fluid motjon in a summer breeze…good luck everyone…


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're going on a little cruise during the end of jul and into Aug London to scotland-iceland-Norway- Norway - Norway etc 22d, altogether and thats a lot of flow will it quqlify for at least an honerable mention ???


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Only 4 Days Left To Enter*



Just a friendly reminder that the entry deadline of our LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2010 is *July 31, 2010 at 3 PM CDT* so there are just 4 days left to submit your entry. We already have 61 entries submitted and I'm sure there are still many of you finishing your projects. Note, that you can submit your past projects too. The project just has to match the Summer 2010 theme:

*Fluidity* - "Like grasses swaying in a summer breeze, the fluid motion is visible in the solid form of the wood." Create a woodworking project that portrays fluidity and/or movement, Be sure to describe your inspiration and vision - the interpretation is as important as the finished product.

*Click here to submit your entry*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*SPONSORS*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place*

Premium Subscription ($695 value) by *CustomMade*

$400 Gift Card by *Rockler*

$200 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*2nd Place*

2009 Fine Woodworking Archive Collection ($149.95 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$150 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*3rd Place*

Slipcase Set: The Complete Illustrated Guides to Woodworking ($120 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$100 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*4th Place*

$50 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*5th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*6th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*7th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*8th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*9th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*10th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Voting will be fun again… Good Luck *


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Only 4 Days Left To Enter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope everyone has made note of the TIME of the deadline 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Cast Your Votes!*



*Awards entry period is over and we ended up with 77 wonderful Fluidity projects. Now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. Voting deadline is on August 7th at 3 PM CDT.*

Note that if you submitted an Awards entry, you will notice that your project is not listed when you make your selections. (You are not allowed to vote for yourself.) So don't panic when you do not see your entry in the voting list - others can pick your entry without any problems.

The results will be announced on August 8th.

*Click on the VOTE AND WIN button on the Awards pages to cast your votes now.*
Three lucky random voters will win American Craftsman Workshop hat by Todd Clippinger.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*SPONSORS*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place*

Premium Subscription ($695 value) by *CustomMade*

$400 Gift Card by *Rockler*

$200 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*2nd Place*

2009 Fine Woodworking Archive Collection ($149.95 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$150 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*3rd Place*

Slipcase Set: The Complete Illustrated Guides to Woodworking ($120 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$100 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*4th Place*

$50 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*5th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*6th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*7th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*8th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*9th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*10th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck to everyone!!
77 projects-SWEEEET


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went through the projects-and how on earth can a person select just 5?
The descriptions of "fluidity" that goes along with the projects are definitely going to be a major factor in my voting this time. ...

Extraordinary creativity and skill!!!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already voted!


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just voted and it was tough. I was able to widdle it down and realized I still had 10 in mind. Cutting that down to the final 5 was rough.

Good luck to all the "jocks" who have created some amazing pieces!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason I did the same thing-"phew" and then still had a lot of debating to go..


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*



*This is just a short notice that I have to announce the results on August 8th at 3 PM CDT instead of 6 AM because I will not be online on Sunday until late evening my time.*

Voting deadline remains on August 7th at 3 PM CDT. so keep those voting coming. Cool American Craftsman Workshop hats by Todd Clippinger are waiting for three lucky winners from all the voters.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*SPONSORS*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place*

Premium Subscription ($695 value) by *CustomMade*

$400 Gift Card by *Rockler*

$200 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*2nd Place*

2009 Fine Woodworking Archive Collection ($149.95 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$150 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*3rd Place*

Slipcase Set: The Complete Illustrated Guides to Woodworking ($120 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$100 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*4th Place*

$50 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*5th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*6th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*7th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*8th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*9th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*10th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dragging out the anticipation a little longer ….. oh the anguish!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


family time is important sometimes ))


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and mandatory!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are too many good entries to choose from. I need some more slots to add more of the entries….LOL. Honestly though, it is definitely a difficult task to pick a favorite from.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a life?


> LOL…Remember TRON


? I am going to call you TRON from now on…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, this is a tough one to select winning entries for, as there's some real talent here.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*There's an exceptional amount of strong contenders in this summers contest.

Wouldn't it be nice to have a huge voter turnout.*

*So all of you LJ members get out, & vote, rain, or shine is no excuse.*


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Martin, family time is very important!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes it very hard to choose winners, we have professionals woodworkers and then you have the poor hobbyists against the best, both have put their best afford in. ???
I will try to choose who has worked the hardest with limited tools.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Results Announcement To Be Postponed By a Few Hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GM-make sure to read the descriptions… that's part of category as well… 
sometimes the vision and intention can outweigh skill.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*



*The results are in and it's time to officially announce the winners of the very special and creative - maybe I should say fluid - LumberJocks Woodworking Awards*. The winning projects were selected from the 77 total submissions in an online voting held from August 1 to August 7. 172 votes were cast during this period. And here are the top ten Fluidity projects…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place* - 227 points


*2nd Place* - 164 points


*3rd Place* - 153 points


*4th Place* - 143 points


*5th Place* - 135 points


*6th Place* - 131 points


*7th Place* - 127 points


*8th Place* - 117 points


*9th Place* - 102 points


*10th Place* - 84 points


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Click here to see the complete results.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'd like to thank our sponsors for their support:


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place*

Premium Subscription ($695 value) by *CustomMade*

$400 Gift Card by *Rockler*

$200 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*2nd Place*

2009 Fine Woodworking Archive Collection ($149.95 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$150 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Dremel 8200 Lithium-ion Cordless by *Dremel*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*3rd Place*

Slipcase Set: The Complete Illustrated Guides to Woodworking ($120 value) by *Fine Woodworking*

$100 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*4th Place*

$50 Gift Card by *Woodcraft*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*5th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*6th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*7th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*8th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*9th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

*10th Place*

Bench Cookie Work Grippers and a Rockler Mug by *Rockler*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And following are the *three lucky winners* of the American Craftsman Workshop hat by Todd Clippinger (randomly selected from all the voters):


CoolDavion
Holz_und_Geschichte41
ChefMegan

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Congratulations, everyone!* I'm going to PM the prize winners shortly.

*THANK YOU LUMBERJOCKS FOR ANOTHER GREAT CONTEST!*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation to all winners.


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation, great contest!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the worthy winners and thanks to Martin and the team!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the winners and entrants! This was a fun one to participate in and a tough one to vote on with all the great entries.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrat´s to all the winners and a standing applause

Dennis


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big congratulations to the top 10! certainly well deserved


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My congrats to the winners. There was a good quantity of well executed projects here. I was in complete awe over many of the entries.

David


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool contest, great entries…congratulations to all.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think I could vote because I didn't enter a project but I will say that all of those projects astounded me and captured the theme. Well done all of you!!!! Just fabulous!


----------



## AnnaEA (Jul 31, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats winners! I loved seeing all different entries.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Everyone!!


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Havn't looked at all of them yet, I want to ponder and enjoy. Congratulations to all of the winners, quite an achievement out of 20,000 worthy opponents. 
Jack*


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!! congrats to all the winners…and participants!!! Woot--70th place!!! I love it!


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats all. Seeing this work I'll never post another project again. My stuff looks amateurish. You guys are GOOD.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations - the winners most definitely deserve the win!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations to all the LumberJocks who entered-amazing vision and execution

and to our Award winners - bravo!

thank you to everyone for sharing their creativity with us and to our Sponsors for the amazing prizes.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a fun one! Lots of great entry's! (rats!), I like the results though, really.

Congratulations Jeff, well deserved!

Congratulations to all involved.

Thanks Martin…............................


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, CONGRATULATIONS to the top 10,
and to all who entered : )

As soon as I saw "the ripple" I knew it was #1
I've been applauding since you posted it,
I guess I can stop now. Hehe

Lisa


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners. I've still never picked a winner, but my top choices were all pretty well represented.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation to all the winners. Thanks to all who entered.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners, and I do mean "ALL" !
Wonderful entries and great talented group of craftsman!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the participants! Voting was tough to pick who to vote for:-(( They were all the winners!! Congrats to the prize getters ;-))


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners, there were some great projects!

Can't wait to see which voters get the hats!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you wonder why so many people including myself like this site! 
Craftmanship at its best- something to inspire and learn from. 
Well done to all


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job by all the entrants…it was extremely difficult to vote for any one project. Congratulations to the winners. These contests are a win win for all as the voters get to see some fine work and the entrants get to display their extraordinary talent….Thanks Martin for another excellent job.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaay! Good job everyone


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations all the talented winners.

Sharad


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners!!! Great job to everyone who entered!

Keep it up.

Scrappy


----------



## GlenGuarino (Feb 23, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were many great projects making it very difficult to judge. Thank you for the opportunity to see all your work!

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## RocklerWoodworking (May 11, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners, and to all the entrants! There were some superb entries, and looking through them all is a real source of inspiration. Way to go! (And way to go Martin!)

Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
Create with Confidence


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes…a huge THANK YOU to Martin and the Sponsors. It was an amazing challenge that also challenged my design ideas and woodworking skills….loved it all the way through. Thank you also to everyone that voted. I feel extremely honored to have taken first out of all the amazing entries. There was some seriously amazing work in this contest.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great contest, congrats to the winners!


----------



## stinker (Apr 19, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners and participants. I really enjoy working with set criteria like the ones these competitions set out. Despite the long hours to complete these projects on time, it was a great exercise in thinking outside the box. It was a great contest all around.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'oh!

I should have slowed down and read the hat winners at the bottom of the entry. I spent all of my time looking at the winning entries and skimmed over the text.

They have all been contacted already


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to everyone from me too! well deserved (although I for one voted for trifern :-( )


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all !!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners for some great projects


----------

